# First time stuffed peppers.



## fathomthis (Sep 17, 2010)

Tomorrow im smoking a pig butt and figured while i have the thing goin i might as well make lunch. So tri tip and stuffed bell peppers in on the menu.

Ive never done ABTs or smoked bells so i was wondering when to put them on to finish with the tip and what temp to pull them off at.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 18, 2010)

Well if you like your tri-tip about mid rare I would maybe start the Abt's or Peppers about a half an hour after you put the tip on. You want to smoke the Abt's/peppers maybe for a hour and a half to 2 hours and they will be great believe me.


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea I usually see the ABT's taking around 2 hours depending on the heat of the smoker. You are basically just cooking the bacon and heating up the middle ingredients so once the bacon is done to your liking you are set.


----------



## smokin-jim (Oct 4, 2010)

My ABT's generally take 2-2.5 hours. I must admit that I like my bacon a little bit crispy but not too dark. That is how I judge it, I go by the look of the bacon.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 5, 2010)

I am a rare guy on the tritip so I only go 1.5 to 2 hours max and the ABT's are about the same time. Just so the bacon is cooked thru


----------



## chefrob (Oct 6, 2010)

depends if your stuffing is hot or cold.........160-165 is good internally. her is a pic of one i did......







here is a link......

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95580/may-throwdown-braised-ribs-and-stuffed-pepper


----------

